# لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره



## فيبى 2010 (2 يونيو 2008)

لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على انك منعت هذا الاهتمام عن شخص كان يحتاجه.

لا تندم على وقت ضاع من عمرك فى تجربة تعلمت منها درسا مفيدا
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ضياع عمرك كله دون ان تتعلم شىء

لا تندم على جرح كرامتك محاولا استعادة علاقة انسانية رفض الطرف الاخر اصلاحها
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على علاقة كنت انت السبب فى خسارتها

لا تندم على فرصة صنعت فيها الخير لشخص رده لك شرا
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على فرصة ضاعت لم تصنع فيها خيرا
لا تندم على غفران منحته من قلبك لمن اساء اليك بشدة فهذا
افضل من ان تندم على اساءة فعلتها انت فى حق شخص و لم يغفرها لك.

• لا تندم على حب حقيقى تعطيه لمن حولك و لو لم يعرفوا ان يبادلوك بمثله فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ان تكون انت من لا يعرف ان يحب.

عندما ينتابك شعور بالاحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن شىء ... ثق ، أن الله يعلم كم انت تحاول بكل طاقتكعندما تبكى بشده ويعتصر قلبك بالحزن ثق ، أن الله يعد دموعك دمعه دمعه

أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى بسرعه دون ان تحصل على ما تريد .... ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما بقى

عندما ينفض من حولك الاصدقاء وتبقى وحيدآ بلا صاحب .... ثق ، ان الله يبقى آمينآ معك للمنتهى

عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما ولم تستطع حلها ... ثق ، ان الله عنده الحل الاكيد لها
عندما تتزاحم الافكار والتساؤلات فى رأسك ، ولا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع ان يجيبك عليها ... ثق ، ان الله عنده الاجابه الشافيه

عندما يظهر فجأه امامك بصيصآ من الامل .... تأكد ، حينئذ ان الله يهمس فى أذنك وعندما تسير الامور على ما يرام .... تأكد ، ان الله قد بارك حياتك وعندما يمتلىء قلبك بالسلام الداخلى رغم شدة العواصف حولك...
تأكد ، ان الله يبتسم لكوعندما يكون امامك هدف اسمى تسعى لتحقيقه... تأكد ان الله قد فتح عينيك ودعاك بأسمك

وتذكر دائمآ انه أينما ذهبت ....ومهما فعلت .... فأن الله الضابط الكل . يعلم عنك كل شئ ثق فى حبه لك ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره*

موضوع رائع يا فيبى تسلم ايديك 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره*

موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع يافيبى 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ميرنا (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره*

بس مناسب اكتر للاجتماعيات ​


----------



## mero_engel (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره*

*تسلم ايدك يا فيبي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره*

لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على انك منعت هذا الاهتمام عن شخص كان يحتاجه
فعلا كلام رائع ميرررسى يا فيبى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره*



ميرنا قال:


> بس مناسب اكتر للاجتماعيات ​


ميرنا كلكعة تبع هيئة النقل والزحلقة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب قولى حاجة للبنت اى حاجة قول بحبك قول كرهتك بس قولى اى حاجة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا فيبى
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره*



احلى ديانة قال:


> موضوع رائع يا فيبى تسلم ايديك
> وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير



ميرسى لمرورك يافادى نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااائع يافيبى
> مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسى لمرورك ياكوكو نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره*



mero_engel قال:


> *تسلم ايدك يا فيبي علي الموضوع الجميل *
> *ربنا يباركك*​



ميرسى لمرورك ياميروووو نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره*



dona Nabil قال:


> لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره
> فهذا افضل من ان تندم على انك منعت هذا الاهتمام عن شخص كان يحتاجه
> فعلا كلام رائع ميرررسى يا فيبى وربنا يباركك .



ميرسى لمرورك يادونا نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره*



وليم تل قال:


> ميرنا كلكعة تبع هيئة النقل والزحلقة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب قولى حاجة للبنت اى حاجة قول بحبك قول كرهتك بس قولى اى حاجة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ميرسى لمرورك ياوليم نورت الموضوع​


----------



## candy shop (25 سبتمبر 2008)

***لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***

*
لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على انك منعت هذا الاهتمام عن شخص كان يحتاجه.



*لا تندم على وقت ضاع من عمرك فى تجربة تعلمت منها درسا مفيدا
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ضياع عمرك كله دون ان تتعلم شىء



*لا تندم على جرح كرامتك محاولا استعادة علاقة انسانية رفض الطرف الاخر اصلاحها
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على علاقة كنت انت السبب فى خسارتها



*لا تندم على فرصة صنعت فيها الخير لشخص رده لك شرا
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على فرصة ضاعت لم تصنع فيها خيرا



*لا تندم على غفران منحته من قلبك لمن اساء اليك بشدة فهذا
افضل من ان تندم على اساءة فعلتها انت فى حق شخص و لم يغفرها لك.



•* لا تندم على حب حقيقى تعطيه لمن حولك و لو لم يعرفوا ان يبادلوك بمثله فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ان تكون انت من لا يعرف ان يحب.



*عندما ينتابك شعور بالاحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن شىء ... ثق ، أن الله يعلم كم انت تحاول بكل طاقتك
عندما تبكى بشده ويعتصر قلبك بالحزن ثق ، أن الله يعد دموعك دمعه دمعه



*أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى بسرعه دون ان تحصل على ما تريد .... ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما بقى

*عندما ينفض من حولك الاصدقاء وتبقى وحيدآ بلا صاحب .... ثق ، ان الله يبقى آمينآ معك للمنتهى

*عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما ولم تستطع حلها ... ثق ، ان الله عنده الحل الاكيد لها

*عندما تتزاحم الافكار والتساؤلات فى رأسك ، ولا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع ان يجيبك عليها ... ثق ، ان الله عنده الاجابه الشافيه

عندما يظهر فجأه امامك بصيصآ من الامل .... تأكد ، حينئذ ان الله يهمس فى أذنك وعندما تسير الامور على ما يرام .... تأكد ، ان الله قد بارك حياتك وعندما يمتلىء قلبك بالسلام الداخلى رغم شدة العواصف حولك...
تأكد ، ان الله يبتسم لك
وعندما يكون امامك هدف اسمى تسعى لتحقيقه... تأكد ان الله قد فتح عينيك ودعاك بأسمك

وتذكر دائما انه أينما ذهبت ..ومهما فعلت .. فأن الله الضابط الكل يعلم عنك كل شئ..... ثق فى حبه لك.......

ضع أمام عينيك قول الرب " أنا هو الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف أنا أعينك"

أحبـــــــك أحبــــــــك يا يسوع أحبــــــــك فأنت موضوع حبى يا كل الحب...............​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***



> وتذكر دائما انه أينما ذهبت ..ومهما فعلت .. فأن الله الضابط الكل يعلم عنك كل شئ..... ثق فى حبه لك.......
> 
> ضع أمام عينيك قول الرب " أنا هو الرب إلهك الممسك بيمينك القائل لك لا تخف أنا أعينك"


 
*واحشتني مواضيعك يا كاندي بجد دايما بستفيد منها*
*وكالعاده *
*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا مشرفتنا الرائعه *
*ربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***

_



			أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى بسرعه دون ان تحصل على ما تريد .... ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما بقى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

حقيقى كلمات مفيده جدا ويجب ان نتعلم منها
موضوع مهم جدا وهادف تسلمك ايدك
مشكوووووووووووووووره​_


----------



## gonees (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***

يا حكمك الجميلة يا كاندي
فعلا لازم منندمش علي حاجة من اللي قلتيها
ولازم نثق ف حب ربنا لينا لانه علطول معانا


----------



## sameh7610 (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***

*كالعادة كاندى

موضوع اكثر من رائع

ميرسى ليكى كتير​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***



candy shop قال:


> *
> 
> 
> *لا تندم على وقت ضاع من عمرك فى تجربة تعلمت منها درسا مفيدا
> ...



موضوع رائع يا كاندى بجد وكلماته مفيده جدا


----------



## Kiril (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***

ميرسي كتير
بس يا ريت الكلام ده يصلح اللي حصل فعلا

الواحد بيهتم بحد.........و التاني مش مقدر


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***



نيفين رمزي قال:


> *واحشتني مواضيعك يا كاندي بجد دايما بستفيد منها*
> *وكالعاده *
> *موضوع اكثر من رائع يا مشرفتنا الرائعه *
> *ربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك*​



ميرسى اوى يا نيفين يا حبيبتى

انتى كمان وحشتينى اوى

ميرسى لزوقك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> حقيقى كلمات مفيده جدا ويجب ان نتعلم منها
> موضوع مهم جدا وهادف تسلمك ايدك
> مشكوووووووووووووووره​_



ميرسى اوى لتشجيعك يا تونى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***



gonees قال:


> يا حكمك الجميلة يا كاندي
> فعلا لازم منندمش علي حاجة من اللي قلتيها
> ولازم نثق ف حب ربنا لينا لانه علطول معانا



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركت الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***



sameh7610 قال:


> *كالعادة كاندى
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> 
> ميرسى ليكى كتير​*



ميرسى لزوقك ولتشجيعك يا سامح

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***

*كاندي مش لاقيه تعليق بجد *
*لانه الموضوع اكثر من رائع*
*ربنا يخليكي لينا *
*وتعيش مواضيعك الجميله*​


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***



swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كاندى بجد وكلماته مفيده جدا



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***



kiro_shohdy قال:


> ميرسي كتير
> بس يا ريت الكلام ده يصلح اللي حصل فعلا
> 
> الواحد بيهتم بحد.........و التاني مش مقدر



اكيد كل شىء بالتفاهم يتحل

شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يمون معاك​​


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***



mero_engel قال:


> *كاندي مش لاقيه تعليق بجد *
> *لانه الموضوع اكثر من رائع*
> *ربنا يخليكي لينا *
> *وتعيش مواضيعك الجميله*​



ميرسى اوى يا ميرو يا حبيبتى

على كلامك الجميل 

وزقك وتشجيعك المستمر

ربنا يخليكى يا قمر​


----------



## eriny roro (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***

حلو الموضوع قوى لازم الانسان ميندمش على حاجة لكن من الافضل انة يستفيد


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***



candy shop قال:


> *
> لا تندم على اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره
> فهذا افضل من ان تندم على انك منعت هذا الاهتمام عن شخص كان يحتاجه.
> 
> ...





*شكرا" اخت candy shop
رائع مشكورة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***



eriny roro قال:


> حلو الموضوع قوى لازم الانسان ميندمش على حاجة لكن من الافضل انة يستفيد



كلام سليم جدااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: **لا تندم فهذا أفضل جدا***



كليم متى قال:


> *شكرا" اخت candy shop
> رائع مشكورة
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح
> *​



شكراااااااااااااااا لزوقك يا كليم

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## العجايبي (28 فبراير 2009)

*لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

**لا تندم على 
اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على انك منعت هذا 
الاهتمام عن شخص كان يحتاجه.



*لا تندم على وقت ضاع من عمرك فى تجربة 
تعلمت منها درسا مفيدا
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ضياع عمرك كله دون ان تتعلم 
شىء



*لا تندم على جرح كرامتك محاولا استعادة علاقة انسانية رفض 
الطرف الاخر اصلاحها
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على علاقة كنت انت السبب فى 
خسارتها



*لا تندم على فرصة صنعت فيها الخير لشخص رده لك شرا
فهذا 
افضل من ان تندم على فرصة ضاعت
لم تصنع فيها خيرا



*لا تندم على 
غفران منحته من قلبك لمن اساء اليك بشدة فهذا
افضل من ان تندم على اساءة فعلتها 
انت فى حق شخص و لم يغفرها لك.



•* لا تندم على حب حقيقى تعطيه لمن 
حولك و لو لم يعرفوا ان يبادلوك بمثله فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ان تكون انت من لا 
يعرف ان يحب.



*عندما ينتابك شعور بالاحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن 
شىء ... ثق ، أن الله يعلم كم انت تحاول بكل طاقتك
عندما تبكى بشده ويعتصر قلبك 
بالحزن ثق ، أن الله يعد دموعك دمعه دمعه



*أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى 
بسرعه دون ان تحصل على ما تريد ....
ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما 
بقى

*عندما ينفض من حولك الاصدقاء وتبقى وحيدآ بلا صاحب .... ثق ، ان الله 
يبقى آمينآ معك للمنتهى

*عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما ولم تستطع حلها 
... ثق ، ان الله عنده الحل الاكيد لها

*عندما تتزاحم الافكار والتساؤلات فى 
رأسك ، ولا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع ان يجيبك عليها .... ثق ، ان الله عنده الاجابه 
الشافيه

عندما يظهر فجأه امامك بصيصآ من الامل ..... تأكد ، حينئذ ان الله 
يهمس فى أذنك وعندما تسير الامور على ما يرام .... تأكد ، ان الله قد بارك حياتك 
وعندما يمتلىء قلبك بالسلام الداخلى رغم
شدة العواصف حولك...
تأكد ، ان الله 
يبتسم لك
وعندما يكون امامك هدف اسمى تسعى لتحقيقه... تأكد ان الله قد فتح عينيك 
ودعاك بأسمك

وتذكر دائما انه أينما ذهبت ..ومهما فعلت ... فأن الله الضابط 
الكل يعلم عنك كل شئ..... ثق فى حبه لك.......

(منقول)​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



> *لا تندم على
> غفران منحته من قلبك لمن اساء اليك بشدة فهذا
> افضل من ان تندم على اساءة فعلتها
> انت فى حق شخص و لم يغفرها لك.



*موضوع حلو كتير كتير يا مينا
ربنا يباركك اخي
سلام المسيح بقلبك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

*



موضوع جميل يا عجايبى
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

*كلام جميل جداا

شكرا ليك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع حلو كتير كتير يا مينا
> ربنا يباركك اخي
> سلام المسيح بقلبك​*



*شكرا على ردرك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## العجايبي (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*شكراا يابريسكلا على ردك ​*


----------



## العجايبي (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



mikel coco قال:


> *كلام جميل جداا
> 
> شكرا ليك
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



*شكراا ردك يامايكل
منورنى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## monygirl (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

_موضوعك جميل جدا يا عجايبى _

_شكرا ليك على الموضوع الحلو دة_​


----------



## rana1981 (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل​*


----------



## العجايبي (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



monygirl قال:


> _موضوعك جميل جدا يا عجايبى _
> 
> _شكرا ليك على الموضوع الحلو دة_​



*شكرا على ردك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## العجايبي (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الجميل​*



*مرسى على ردك يارانا​*


----------



## totaagogo (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

*موضوع جميل جدا​*


----------



## العجايبي (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



totaagogo قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا​*



*مرسى على ردك​*​


----------



## Star Online (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

فعلا موضوع اكثر من رائع
الرب يبارك حياتك ويستخدمك اكثر لمجد اسمه القدوس
تحياتي


----------



## white rose (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



العجايبي قال:


> **لا تندم على
> اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره
> فهذا افضل من ان تندم على انك منعت هذا
> الاهتمام عن شخص كان يحتاجه.
> ...



يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه اديش هالكلام  حلو صعب ..................

اسالوني انا
بس كمان دائما اقول شكرا يارب
لأن حتى بلحظة المي احس يسوع واقف جنبي 

موضوعك رائع يا عجايبي
تسلم ايديك


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

العجايبي

موضوع جميل جدااااااااا اخي

شكرااااااا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يونيو 2009)

*لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

*لا تندم على  
اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على انك منعت هذا 
الاهتمام عن شخص كان يحتاجه.



*لا تندم على 
 وقت ضاع من عمرك فى تجربة 
تعلمت منها درسا مفيدا
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ضياع عمرك كله دون ان تتعلم 
شىء



*لا تندم على 
 جرح كرامتك محاولا استعادة علاقة انسانية رفض 
الطرف الاخر اصلاحها
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على علاقة كنت انت السبب فى 
خسارتها



*لا تندم على 
 فرصة صنعت فيها الخير لشخص رده لك شرا
فهذا 
افضل من ان تندم على فرصة ضاعت
لم تصنع فيها خيرا



*لا تندم على 
غفران منحته من قلبك لمن اساء اليك بشدة فهذا
افضل من ان تندم على اساءة فعلتها 
انت فى حق شخص و لم يغفرها لك.



•* لا تندم على 
 حب حقيقى تعطيه لمن 
حولك و لو لم يعرفوا ان يبادلوك بمثله فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ان تكون انت من لا 
يعرف ان يحب.



*عندما ينتابك شعور بالاحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن 
شىء ... ثق ، أن الله يعلم كم انت تحاول بكل طاقتك
عندما تبكى بشده ويعتصر قلبك 
بالحزن ثق ، أن الله يعد دموعك دمعه دمعه



*أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى 
بسرعه دون ان تحصل على ما تريد ....
ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما 
بقى

*عندما ينفض من حولك الاصدقاء وتبقى وحيدآ بلا صاحب .... ثق ، ان الله 
يبقى آمينآ معك للمنتهى

*عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما ولم تستطع حلها 
... ثق ، ان الله عنده الحل الاكيد لها

*عندما تتزاحم الافكار والتساؤلات فى 
رأسك ، ولا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع ان يجيبك عليها .... ثق ، ان الله عنده الاجابه 
الشافيه

عندما يظهر فجأه امامك بصيصآ من الامل ..... تأكد ، حينئذ ان الله 
يهمس فى أذنك وعندما تسير الامور على ما يرام .... تأكد ، ان الله قد بارك حياتك 
وعندما يمتلىء قلبك بالسلام الداخلى رغم
شدة العواصف حولك...
تأكد ، ان الله 
يبتسم لك
وعندما يكون امامك هدف اسمى تسعى لتحقيقه... تأكد ان الله قد فتح عينيك 
ودعاك بأسمك

وتذكر دائما انه أينما ذهبت ..ومهما فعلت ... فأن الله الضابط 
الكل يعلم عنك كل شئ..... ثق فى حبه لك.......
منقول........​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

*
*عندما تتزاحم الافكار والتساؤلات فى 
رأسك ، ولا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع ان يجيبك عليها .... ثق ، ان الله عنده الاجابه 
الشافيه




*
موضوع رائع جداااا يا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*




> *عندما يظهر فجأه امامك بصيصآ من الامل ..... تأكد ، حينئذ ان الله
> يهمس فى أذنك وعندما تسير الامور على ما يرام .... تأكد ، ان الله قد بارك حياتك
> وعندما يمتلىء قلبك بالسلام الداخلى رغم
> شدة العواصف حولك...
> ...




رووووووووعه يا رجعا ليسوع 

موضوع جميل جدا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



كليمو قال:


> *
> *عندما تتزاحم الافكار والتساؤلات فى
> رأسك ، ولا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع ان يجيبك عليها .... ثق ، ان الله عنده الاجابه
> الشافيه
> ...


*مرسي كليمو 
بس شكلك نسيت الاسم 

ولا يهمك 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



> *أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى
> بسرعه دون ان تحصل على ما تريد ....
> ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما
> بقى


ناايس

مرسي عالموضوع الجميل​


----------



## VENA* (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

*حقيقى موضوع اكثر من رائــــــــــــــــــــــع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



> *لا تندم على
> فرصة صنعت فيها الخير لشخص رده لك شرا
> فهذا
> افضل من ان تندم على فرصة ضاعت
> لم تصنع فيها خيرا



الله عليكي يا راجعا يا حببتي و على مواضيعك الجميلة اوووووووي دي
صدقيني بجد موضوع مميز كالعادة و مش محتاج اي تعليق و لكنه
محتاج بس اني اشكرك عليه جدا
و ربنا يباركك يا قمرايا و يعوضك على محبتك الكبيرة خالص دي
اذكريني في صلاتك ديما
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

موضوع رائع يا رجعا
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



kokoman قال:


> رووووووووعه يا رجعا ليسوع
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا كوكو 
مشاركتك نورت الموضوع 

الرب يبارك  حياتك​*


----------



## sosana (26 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

بجد موضوع فوق الرووووووووووووووووعة 
ميرسي يا رجعا ليسوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



bnota_zr†a قال:


> ناايس
> 
> مرسي عالموضوع الجميل​



*مرسي يا بنوتة نورتيني يا جميلة

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



vena* قال:


> *حقيقى موضوع اكثر من رائــــــــــــــــــــــع
> ربنا يباركك*



*مرسي يا فينا
نورتي في التوبيك يا جميلة
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## lovely dove (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



> *لا تندم على
> وقت ضاع من عمرك فى تجربة
> تعلمت منها درسا مفيدا
> فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ضياع عمرك كله دون ان تتعلم
> شىء



رووووووووووووووعة ياراجعا 
بجد كلمات في منتهي الجمال 
مرسي ليكي حبيبتي 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



> •** لا تندم على
> حب حقيقى تعطيه لمن
> حولك و لو لم يعرفوا ان يبادلوك بمثله فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ان تكون انت من لا
> يعرف ان يحب*.


*موضوع وكلام رائع راجعا ليسوع*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

*

*لا تندم على 
فرصة صنعت فيها الخير لشخص رده لك شرا
فهذا 
افضل من ان تندم على فرصة ضاعت
لم تصنع فيها خيرا*​
*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راااااااااااائع جدااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



pepo_meme قال:


> رووووووووووووووعة ياراجعا
> بجد كلمات في منتهي الجمال
> مرسي ليكي حبيبتي
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



*مرسي يا بيبو نورتيني يا جميلة

الرب يبارك حياتك حبيبتي​*


----------



## youhnna (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

موضوع رائع بجد رجعا
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

*رااااااااااائع يا رجعا بجد
موضوع جميل جدا
ميرسى يا حبيبتى 
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## veronika (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## قمر النهار (28 يونيو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

*عندما تغرق فى وحل الخطية وتعتقد انه قد فات اوان الرجوع

تأكد ان هناك طوق نجاة يرفعك على ارض التوبة وان هناك يد حانية تنتظرك لتنظفك وتحنو عليك

وان هناك صدر حنون يضمك بكل فرح وصوت يملاة السعاده انت ابنى لن اتركك ولن اهملك


رجعا لا توجد كلمات توصف اعجابى بكتاباتك ومواضيعك المتميزة والرائعة فعلا


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع وكلام رائع راجعا ليسوع*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*الرائع هو مرورك العطر يا برسكيلا يا قمر

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*

*راجعه ليسوع بشكرك بجد من قلبي *
*لانه الموضوع دا جه في وقته *
*ميرسي يا حبيبتي *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (2 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك*



pepo_meme قال:


> رووووووووووووووعة ياراجعا
> بجد كلمات في منتهي الجمال
> مرسي ليكي حبيبتي
> ربنا يباركك
> ​



*مرسي يا بيبو يا حبيبتي
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2009)

*لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

**لا تندم على 
اهتمام صادق اعطيته لمن لم يقدره
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على انك منعت هذا 
الاهتمام عن شخص كان يحتاجه.

*لا تندم على 
وقت ضاع من عمرك فى تجربة 
تعلمت منها درسا مفيدا
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ضياع عمرك كله دون ان تتعلم 
شىء

*لا تندم على 
جرح كرامتك محاولا استعادة علاقة انسانية رفض 
الطرف الاخر اصلاحها
فهذا افضل من ان تندم على علاقة كنت انت السبب فى 
خسارتها

*لا تندم على 
فرصة صنعت فيها الخير لشخص رده لك شرا
فهذا 
افضل من ان تندم على فرصة ضاعت
لم تصنع فيها خيرا

*لا تندم على 
غفران منحته من قلبك لمن اساء اليك بشدة فهذا
افضل من ان تندم على اساءة فعلتها 
انت فى حق شخص و لم يغفرها لك.

* لا تندم على 
حب حقيقى تعطيه لمن 
حولك و لو لم يعرفوا ان يبادلوك بمثله فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ان تكون انت من لا 
يعرف ان يحب.

*عندما ينتابك شعور بالاحباط بعد مجهود شاق لم يثمر عن 
شىء ... ثق ، أن الله يعلم كم انت تحاول بكل طاقتك
عندما تبكى بشده ويعتصر قلبك 
بالحزن ثق ، أن الله يعد دموعك دمعه دمعه

*أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى 
بسرعه دون ان تحصل على ما تريد ....
ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما 
بقى

*عندما ينفض من حولك الاصدقاء وتبقى وحيدآ بلا صاحب .... ثق ، ان الله 
يبقى آمينآ معك للمنتهى

*عندما تبذل قصارى جهدك لحل مشكلة ما ولم تستطع حلها 
... ثق ، ان الله عنده الحل الاكيد لها

*عندما تتزاحم الافكار والتساؤلات فى 
رأسك ، ولا تجد فيمن حولك من يستطيع ان يجيبك عليها .... ثق ، ان الله عنده الاجابه 
الشافيه

عندما يظهر فجأه امامك بصيصآ من الامل ..... تأكد ، حينئذ ان الله 
يهمس فى أذنك وعندما تسير الامور على ما يرام .... تأكد ، ان الله قد بارك حياتك 
وعندما يمتلىء قلبك بالسلام الداخلى رغم
شدة العواصف حولك...
تأكد ، ان الله 
يبتسم لك
وعندما يكون امامك هدف اسمى تسعى لتحقيقه... تأكد ان الله قد فتح عينيك 
ودعاك بأسمك

وتذكر دائما انه أينما ذهبت ..ومهما فعلت ... فأن الله الضابط 
الكل يعلم عنك كل شئ..... ثق فى حبه لك.......​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا بوني
دايما مواضيعك جميلة وهادفة يا قمر

الرب يبارك حياتك يا حبي​*


----------



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع يا بوني
> دايما مواضيعك جميلة وهادفة يا قمر
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك يا حبي​*





*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> عندما يظهر فجأه امامك بصيصآ من الامل ..... تأكد ، حينئذ ان الله
> يهمس فى أذنك وعندما تسير الامور على ما يرام .... تأكد ، ان الله قد بارك حياتك
> وعندما يمتلىء قلبك بالسلام الداخلى رغم
> شدة العواصف حولك...
> ...


 
رووووووووعه يا بونبونايه 

فعلا الموضوع جاى فى اشد اوقاته كمان 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ponponayah (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



kokoman قال:


> رووووووووعه يا بونبونايه
> 
> فعلا الموضوع جاى فى اشد اوقاته كمان
> 
> ...





*ميرسى جداااااا يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*
*أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى 
بسرعه دون ان تحصل على ما تريد ....
ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما 
بقى



موضوع رائع جداااا يا بونبوناية

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك









*


----------



## mero_engel (14 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*جميل حبيبتي  موضوع رائع فعلا *
*تسلم ايدك*
*اهم حاجه انه الواحد ميندمش علي حاجه عملها *
*لانه اكيد استفاد واتعلم منها *
*حتي لو نتايج سلبيه *
*بس دا هيعمله ميقعش فيها تاني *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## happy angel (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## maramero (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*موضوع رائع
مرسي
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



كليمو قال:


> *
> *أذا احسست ان الايام تمضى
> بسرعه دون ان تحصل على ما تريد ....
> ثق ان الله يقف بجانبك يشدد ما
> ...





*ميرسى جدااااا يا كليمو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *جميل حبيبتي  موضوع رائع فعلا *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *اهم حاجه انه الواحد ميندمش علي حاجه عملها *
> *لانه اكيد استفاد واتعلم منها *
> ...





*ميرسى جدا يا ميرو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



happy angel قال:


>




*
ميرسى جدااااااا يا هابى على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



maramero قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> مرسي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*​





*ميرسى جداااا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## sosana (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

ميرسي اوووووووووووي يا بونبوناية على الموضوع الجميل اوووووي ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## ponponayah (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي اوووووووووووي يا بونبوناية على الموضوع الجميل اوووووي ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر





*ميرسى جدا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*






_سرقنا  الصورة وربنا يستر بس الموضوع جامد اوى ربنا  يبركيك_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> [
> *لا تندم على
> فرصة صنعت فيها الخير لشخص رده لك شرا
> فهذا
> ...


----------



## ponponayah (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



jesuslovejohn قال:


> _سرقنا  الصورة وربنا يستر بس الموضوع جامد اوى ربنا  يبركيك_​





*ميرسى جداااا يا جون على مرورك 
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



سندريلا2009 قال:


> > [
> > *لا تندم على
> > فرصة صنعت فيها الخير لشخص رده لك شرا
> > فهذا
> ...


----------



## shery_pro (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



> *لا تندم على
> وقت ضاع من عمرك فى تجربة
> تعلمت منها درسا مفيدا
> فهذا افضل من ان تندم على ضياع عمرك كله دون ان تتعلم
> شىء



انا مكنتش عارفة اخد اية ولا اية من الكلام لانة كلة معبر جدا 
موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



shery_pro قال:


> انا مكنتش عارفة اخد اية ولا اية من الكلام لانة كلة معبر جدا
> موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك





*ميرسى جدااا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## just member (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ponponayah (16 يوليو 2009)

*رد: لا تندم فهذا افضل لك!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



just member قال:


>




*ميرسى جدااااا يا جوجو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------

